
Why can't I download VirtualBox - ramoz
https://www.reddit.com/r/virtualbox/comments/bhu0w6/why_cant_i_download_virtualbox/
======
ramoz
current osx link that works:
[https://download.oracle.com/virtualbox/6.0.6/VirtualBox-6.0....](https://download.oracle.com/virtualbox/6.0.6/VirtualBox-6.0.6-130049-OSX.dmg)

